# Post Your Rare and Pricey Crypts!



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Hardly a Guru but I do have some decent crypts I've been sharing with everyone. You already know what my favs are Jeff lol. You've got both of them.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> Hardly a Guru but I do have some decent crypts I've been sharing with everyone. You already know what my favs are Jeff lol. You've got both of them.


Pics are worth a thousand words! Yes I most certainly do have both of them but one thing I don't have are your photography skillz.... So if you will please, it would be highly appreciated not only by me but several others. :hihi: I know you have several pics you probably haven't show yet... 

Just posted one to get started!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Nice Kota Tingii you got there 

I'll post up some shots later when I get my hands free.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> Nice Kota Tingii you got there
> 
> I'll post up some shots later when I get my hands free.


Thanks! Its in my secret emersed setup in my basement, which is in located in Santa Clara....

I'll be waiting here bro!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Here's a few oldies but goodies 

C. pygmaea 









C. keei 'bau' 









C. hudoroi


















C. bullosa 









C. nurii 'pahang' mutated









C. kota tingii


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

My oh my oh my.... Any full plant shot of the Pygmaea? Looks like you have a few treasures stashed away eh?

I demand NEW GOODIES!! Haha


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

jkan0228 said:


> My oh my oh my.... Any full plant shot of the Pygmaea? Looks like you have a few treasures stashed away eh?
> 
> I demand NEW GOODIES!! Haha


A few of those pics are old bro. 

This is my pygmaea shot a few months ago.









I got no secret stashes


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

What's so special about it? Looks normal to me.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

They all look normal until you dont have them, then it irritates the crap out of you.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

I think I want a crypt tank now!!


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm embassed to post my bad cell pic on the same thread as Nick's pics :icon_redf

My C. Bullosa 'Sarakoi' the day I got it.


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

C. Bullosa









C. Uenoi









C. Nurii 'Rompin'









Sorry for not so good pictures. All of them are from my phone.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Keep them comin!


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

I am so jealous! I love the ones that looked textured.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

DogFish said:


> I'm embassed to post my bad cell pic on thew same thread as Nick's pics :icon_redf
> 
> My C. Bullosa 'Sarakoi' the day I got it.


Haha your pic ain't so bad bro. 

Don't you love how excruciatingly slow this plant grows?


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

C Xtimahensis - site protected sp. that is illegal to collect. Got this from the G man a few years ago and it is one of the first few crypts that got me hooked.


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

C ferruginea - the bloom smells like a UPS driver's sweaty armpit in the middle of summer in So. Cal. (I know because I used to work at UPS a few years ago)


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

looking4roselines said:


> C Xtimahensis - site protected sp. that is illegal to collect. Got this from the G man a few years ago and it is one of the first few crypts that got me hooked.



Wow! True jealousy Xue! I tried finding one forever but gave up after a couple years haha. I heard it should do well submersed too.


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

red C bullosa from sarakei. The mother plant to Frank's c bullosa.


----------



## MoeBetta (Feb 5, 2011)

Your cards seem to admire it


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

c cordata rosanervig showing off her veins


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

My all time favorite c auriculata from betong.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

YES!!!! Now this is what I'm talking about! Editing OP!


Btw Xue, the C. Cordata Rosanervig, is it grown emersed or submersed? Since doesn't moss grow super slow emersed?


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

That rosanervig is emersed grown. I use the moss to minimize fungus outbreaks. They grow pretty fast for me and will attempt a hostile take over any given day. They've (peacock moss) smothered some of my smaller buce without me noticing


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

C cordata thailand


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

C cordata saimensis - The appearance and color of the spathe looks the same but size is much smaller than the one above.


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

Xue - Wow those are awesome crypts!!!


----------



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

My question is: Where do these plants come from??? Since this thread went up I have searched the internet looking to buy specimens of some of these with no luck. Any advice on how a mere mortal like me could acquire plants like these?


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

I have some available. Pm me if interested


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

looking4roselines said:


> I have some available. Pm me if interested


Xue - May I PM you for the C. Bullosa 'Sarakoi' and c auriculata from betong... LOL :icon_roll


----------



## sketch804 (Mar 2, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Hey guys,
> So I have this shrimp tank of mine in my sig, and I wanna stock up on some nicer crypts in there, not just the average wendtii, lutea, walkeri, green gecko etc. So if you have any rare or pricey crypts, post them and I'll keep the OP updated with all of them! I know all you gurus out there have some nice ones... Nick... Xue... Post'em up! Hopefully we'll get some nice specimens on this thread...


CHRIST dude! you have some awesome crypts! those are all the ones I am trying to get, but money is an issue so i can only buy so many...ha..GREAT LOOKING PLANTS!! :icon_smil

Are you, or do you know anyone selling _C. Auriculata? _

Thanks,
Sketch804


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

sketch804 said:


> CHRIST dude! you have some awesome crypts! those are all the ones I am trying to get, but money is an issue so i can only buy so many...ha..GREAT LOOKING PLANTS!! :icon_smil
> 
> Are you, or do you know anyone selling _C. Auriculata? _
> 
> ...


Ha, Jkan isn't the one with all of those plants.. Those are just ones other members have posted.

Xue (Lookingforroselines) Is the one with the C. Auriculata.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

sketch804 said:


> CHRIST dude! you have some awesome crypts! those are all the ones I am trying to get, but money is an issue so i can only buy so many...ha..GREAT LOOKING PLANTS!! :icon_smil
> 
> Are you, or do you know anyone selling _C. Auriculata? _
> 
> ...


Bro if I had all those plants I would be so happy you have no idea! Haha, I'm just posting what other people post. I only have the Nurii Mutated and Hudoroi


----------



## sketch804 (Mar 2, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Bro if I had all those plants I would be so happy you have no idea! Haha, I'm just posting what other people post. I only have the Nurii Mutated and Hudoroi



HAHA oops didnt read it right...thanks much though..ya i understand that, if I had those I would be ecstatic also! :biggrin: I have been looking for that plant for years and years now and the only time I found someone selling it I was so broke it wasnt even funny ha! :angryfire
All i have is a few C Nurii Mutated (thanks to GG), C Nurii "regular form", and 1 plant of c balansae "Thailand". So I understand. 
But after seeing all this I have just set up a emersed set up and see where it goes from there, if it works out like I hope, then I will be getting better plants..GREAT PIX THOUGH!


----------



## sketch804 (Mar 2, 2011)

Heres mine









Cryptocoryne nurii "Pahang Mutated"









This one just looks like C. Wendii but it is C. Nurii, it looked better when i got it ha..oh well


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

Here are a few more.

C noritoi


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

c ideii


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Just on the people who posted their pics and they'll hook you up in no time.


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

n00dl3 said:


> Xue - May I PM you for the C. Bullosa 'Sarakoi' and c auriculata from betong... LOL :icon_roll


Hung, you can pm me but I dont have any available at the moment.

I just got the auriculata about a month ago. It will probably take a month or two to get reestablished and a few more months for it to send runners.

I have some c bullosa sarakei plantlets but it is going to take a while for them to get big.


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

looking4roselines said:


> I have some c bullosa sarakei plantlets but it is going to take a while for them to get big.


You quoted me about a 1-2 year wait for it in a PM awhile ago. Still waiting! roud:


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

manualfocus said:


> You quoted me about a 1-2 year wait for it in a PM awhile ago. Still waiting! roud:


Good things definitely come with time, especially when dealing with crypts haha. I think I've spent years waiting before I found some of the crypts I have and never would have expected to come across some.


----------



## sketch804 (Mar 2, 2011)

Common! anyone else with some nice pix of crypts??? =-D


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

Here's my C. Flamingo. Crappy picture because I just got it!


----------



## amcoffeegirl (May 26, 2009)

I would love yo get some c. nurii or other small foreground crypt. these are beautiful. Where do you get these? Are they available for sale anywhere yet? are they grown in aquariums? very cool


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

C nurii pahang is already saturated in the hobby through a tissue experiment. I am sure you can find this plant easily if you start a wtb thread in the sns


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

amcoffeegirl said:


> I would love yo get some c. nurii or other small foreground crypt. these are beautiful. Where do you get these? Are they available for sale anywhere yet? are they grown in aquariums? very cool


Sending you a PM.


----------



## sketch804 (Mar 2, 2011)

Ya speedie sells some..I got mine from Ghazanfar Ghori from this site or APC buy and sell forum. one of my favorite crypts! cant wait to propagate this a bunch, so far i only have produced 2 runners in like a few months! but its a low tech tank ha..

KEEP THESE PIX COMING!


----------



## VeeSe (Apr 16, 2011)

C. wendtii 'green' :bounce:


----------



## sketch804 (Mar 2, 2011)

NICE looking bunch you got there, haha thanks VeSSe!


----------



## amcoffeegirl (May 26, 2009)

post 22 looks like a jewel orchid.
c cordata rosanervig showing off her veins

added a pic of jewel orchid below


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

While on the subject of Rosenervig here is some advice. ADA AS Malaya DOES NOT grow good examples of this plant. I am switching mine out to amazonia/dirt/peat mix to see if I can bring it back around. I kept it in Malaya and the first two leaves put out less and less veining. I waited for a third, hoping it was just transplant shock, and its even worse. I suppose it could be lighting related but I doubt it, others are doing quite well.


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

amcoffeegirl said:


> post 22 looks like a jewel orchid.
> c cordata rosanervig showing off her veins
> 
> added a pic of jewel orchid below


Nice Ludisia discolor, I have quite a few jewel orchids but no Ludisia sp. I like the Macodes and Dossinia sp. the best.

Len


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

I posted these one a different thread, but this one seems more appropriate. All grown submersed; two plants of Bullosa "Pakan."

*#1*
















*#2*
















*Keei*


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice looking c bullosas Tuan. You mentioned you have two sp. which sp is the other?


----------



## chiefroastbeef (Feb 14, 2011)

wow... that "keei" is stunning! beautiful pictures! I will need to find some of that here in Hong Kong. 

I currently have some 5 species of bucephanlandra, some "rare" echindorus, and i think the crypt nurii (one of the species).

That crypt is so very pretty...


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

looking4roselines said:


> Nice looking c bullosas Tuan. You mentioned you have two sp. which sp is the other?


Thanks, Xue. The first two photos are of the same plant, and the second two are of a different plant, but same sp. The second one I bought from you awhile back, which melted and looks like that now. 

I believe they're both C. Bullosa Pakan. I've edited my post as my wording was bad.


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

chiefroastbeef said:


> wow... that "keei" is stunning! beautiful pictures! I will need to find some of that here in Hong Kong.
> 
> I currently have some 5 species of bucephanlandra, some "rare" echindorus, and i think the crypt nurii (one of the species).
> 
> That crypt is so very pretty...


Thanks! I believe there are sellers for the HK region, if you're really interested. Any pics of yours?


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

I am going to have this crypt I got for free from Gordon Richards compete with those $150 crypts. 

BOOM! Check out this wendtii var.









Smexy, ain't it?


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

What sort of wendtii is that?  I haven't seen any with leaves quite like that.


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

Bullated wenditti leaves are pretty common on the tropica variant


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

But what about those "ears"? I haven't really noticed too many wendtii with that type of growth. Maybe I'm just not paying attention lol.


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm guessing 'tropica/bronze' as well I have it emersed and it's similar and under good light submersed it gets really bullated

Len


----------



## bassmjm (Jun 1, 2011)

Excuse me, I have to wipe the drool off of my keyboard.


----------



## Azarakiah (Sep 22, 2011)

my pants suddenly got tight seeing them hd pics...


----------



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

looking4roselines said:


> Bullated wenditti leaves are pretty common on the tropica variant


I have C. wendtii 'Tropica' that clearly shows this, but I do not have a decent camera at the moment to post pics.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Yeah Caton, I went and looked through my emergents and its a 'Tropica'. Ears and all. I should have looked the other night when you asked. :angel:


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Anyone wanna sell me a Wendtii Tropica then?.... :hihi:


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Here is one of my 'Tropica' crypts. Jeff, I would sell you one but the shipping is an awful lot for one plant.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

How does it grow submerged compared to emersed? How much would it be shipped for a plant that size?


----------



## Elbowsdeep (Mar 26, 2010)

This is going to show how little I know about crypts... Ive never owned one. Do the species like that kota tingii that have the bloom on it only bloom when grow emersed? Or will they bloom submersed as well?


----------



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

Elbowsdeep said:


> This is going to show how little I know about crypts... Ive never owned one. Do the species like that kota tingii that have the bloom on it only bloom when grow emersed? Or will they bloom submersed as well?


Each species is different. Some will flower underwater, while others will only flower when emersed. There are some crypt species whose flowering has not been documented yet as well. The vast majority of crypts, though, will only flower when emersed. (Or, to put it better: we have not yet figured out how to get them to flower submerged...)


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

wetworks said:


> Each species is different. Some will flower underwater, while others will only flower when emersed. There are some crypt species whose flowering has not been documented yet as well. The vast majority of crypts, though, will only flower when emersed. (Or, to put it better: we have not yet figured out how to get them to flower submerged...)


There are some crypts that will flower submersed but it is when the water level is low. The spath has to break the surface to actually be of any use. I'm not sure what triggers to the plant that the water is low enough but I'm sure there is something like light intensity or wavelength. I have also heard of spaths opening submersed when someone just got a crypt this is most likly because it was grown emersed and was about to flower then the person put it in their tank. Flowers are of no use underwater so it isn't a natural thing for a plant to flower submersed (Or should I submersed flowers arn't useful) hope this helps.

Len


----------



## Elbowsdeep (Mar 26, 2010)

Most helpful, thanks!


----------



## wabisabi (Jan 31, 2011)

Not that 'rare' or 'pricey', but was stoked to find my C.striolata threw a spathe today!









C.cordata 'KR01', has a nice red iridescence when viewed under sunlight. (Hope you can see it.


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

Man now I am really jealous of your striolata. Great shots


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

That kr01 is nice I've only seen it submersed but it looks good emersed as well, your striolata looks great mine didn't like something about my setup and didn't make it.

Len


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

lbacha said:


> That kr01 is nice I've only seen it submersed but it looks good emersed as well, your striolata looks great mine didn't like something about my setup and didn't make it.
> 
> Len


I think this plant is just picky in general. I am barely keeping it alive emersed.


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

Congrats on spathe!!! I thought I lost mine growing submersed but it finally bounced back. Totally look different when growing submersed.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Nice job on the spathe. I am a Striolata murderer. I recieved a couple wild collcted and both of them failed. The KR01 looks fantastic emergent. I was wondering if it would do ok. How long have you had yours emergent? Any sign of spathes or runners?


----------



## wabisabi (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks fellas. 

The KR01 has been emergent since I received it about 3 or 4 months ago. Did very well emerged. No signs of runners or spathes yet. I think it's just getting big enough to start throwing runners though.


----------



## klaus07 (Nov 23, 2011)

Beautiful to see a plant bloom for the first time. congrats!

Klaus


----------



## amcoffeegirl (May 26, 2009)

Speedie thanks for the lovely crypts. they transitioned wey well. i lost 2 leaves on the nurii but a new one sprouted today. I read on here that crypt roots dont like to touch each other??? is that real? i may be in trouble down the road.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

amcoffeegirl said:


> Speedie thanks for the lovely crypts. they transitioned wey well. i lost 2 leaves on the nurii but a new one sprouted today. I read on here that crypt roots dont like to touch each other??? is that real? i may be in trouble down the road.


You're welcome! First time I heard about the roots issue. I've never had issues myself planting different sp. next to one another.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

There has been some discussion about alleopathy in crypts lately but the general concensus says there is nothing really to worry about. Keep them far enough apart that they dont shade each other and they will be fine.


----------



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

chad320 said:


> There has been some discussion about alleopathy in crypts lately but the general concensus says there is nothing really to worry about. Keep them far enough apart that they dont shade each other and they will be fine.


I read that the alleopathy only occurs when the plants are damaged? Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

No, simply because I trim the roots before planting and have several species next to each other. I dont really believe its aleopathy as much as shading and root space. Some grow ALOT faster than others and will end up dominant.


----------



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

I am waiting for delivery of some awesome new crypts- will post photos here soon.


----------



## wabisabi (Jan 31, 2011)

wetworks said:


> I am waiting for delivery of some awesome new crypts- will post photos here soon.


Where's the pics? :bounce:


----------



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

wabisabi said:


> Where's the pics? :bounce:


Right now the only camera I have is in my phone, and it is super poor quality. Hopefully in the next few days....


----------



## Hcancino (Jun 18, 2011)

manualfocus said:


> Here's my C. Flamingo. Crappy picture because I just got it!


How is this doing?


----------



## travisk (Oct 20, 2011)

Wow! I want c. flamingo!


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Did anyone get this one? I certainly didnt. I killed 15 out of 16. Crypt 'Flamingo' in emergent form, with 1/3 aquasoil, 1/3 eco. + 1/3 flourite. I dont even know what to do with this one except wait it out and see if it kicks a runner  With my luck on the other 15 ill be lucky if this one makes it...


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Chad apparently you don't have much luck with TT's(the first few times) and this crypt eh? Dibs on it if it kicks a runner(unless there's already a waiting list :hihi

What did you do differently this time? Maybe it was the plants problem and not yours?


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

chad320 said:


> Did anyone get this one? I certainly didnt. I killed 15 out of 16. Crypt 'Flamingo' in emergent form, with 1/3 aquasoil, 1/3 eco. + 1/3 flourite. I dont even know what to do with this one except wait it out and see if it kicks a runner  With my luck on the other 15 ill be lucky if this one makes it...


Get it to flower dude. I want to confirm that this is a wenditti variant, not cordata

Only if I can get mine to grow 


Xue


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

The TT's and this one are two whole different stories because they are in different setups. But if you want to know the truth, and I hate to quote my grandfather on this, but "Damned if I know, You tell me and we'll both know" :hihi: Coming from culture gel the best way they grew was emergent, and this one just happened to fight the worms, fungus, bugs, mold, invasive plants, temperature, humidity, substrate, ferts, and random misting and made it


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

looking4roselines said:


> Get it to flower dude. I want to confirm that this is a wenditti variant, not cordata
> 
> Only if I can get mine to grow
> 
> ...


It is definately, without a doubt, for sure, a Wendtii variety. No question whatsoever, even in its growing style. I hope for a spathe, but probably not until next spring I would guess.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

chad320 said:


> The TT's and this one are two whole different stories because they are in different setups. But if you want to know the truth, and I hate to quote my grandfather on this, but "Damned if I know, You tell me and we'll both know" :hihi: Coming from culture gel the best way they grew was emergent, and this one just happened to fight the worms, fungus, bugs, mold, invasive plants, temperature, humidity, substrate, ferts, and random misting and made it


Well in both cases the livestock failed to live so in my simple teenage minded head, they're somewhat the same :hihi: 

Oh then by all means keep it to yourself.

With tissue cultures, isn't is best to keep it in a sterile environment until a good size before planting or whatever? Or are tissue cultures naturally more prone to the things that you mentioned above? Educate me Chad! :biggrin:


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

You are seeking the wizard and im no better off than you  These were the second tissue cultured plants that I had ever dealt, with so your edumacated guess is as good as mine. I can comprehend that whatever it takes to get from gel to here is a delicate science, but I have no idea what it is other than poke and hope


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

chad320 said:


> You are seeking the wizard and im no better off than you  These were the second tissue cultured plants that I had ever dealt, with so your edumacated guess is as good as mine. I can comprehend that whatever it takes to get from gel to here is a delicate science, but I have no idea what it is other than poke and hope


Chad I'm about to order a large amount of tissue cultured jewel orchids when I talked to them they said it will be a couple weeks before I get the plants because they want to harden them off before shipping (this is removing them from the actual culture and allowing them to get used to a non sterile environment I'm wondering if the issue with your guys flamingos is you never actually transitioned them from TC to a less stable environment before stressing them with shipping

Len


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Len, mine showed up with tissue culture gel still on the roots. Shipping stress was alot of it, yes. Most were melted when they arrived after a week. I split them between emergent and submergent setups and tried to give each one a different style of substrate/growing conditions just to get one to take off. They were so tiny and melted that I really didnt expect any to survive.


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm thinking they need to be acclimated before they are shipped overseas I wonder if we can find someone in Europe to grow them out then send them over

Len


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

I've mentioned this in the crypt club thread but I'll mention it again: Tissue cultured plants need heavy acclimatization in order to be grown even at around 80% humidity. They will also be under the influence of the plant hormones still. It's probably just better to grow them submersed...or under exceedingly high humidity like in a plastic baggy with sterilized sphagnum as the substrate.


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

Jeffww said:


> I've mentioned this in the crypt club thread but I'll mention it again: Tissue cultured plants need heavy acclimatization in order to be grown even at around 80% humidity. They will also be under the influence of the plant hormones still. It's probably just better to grow them submersed...or under exceedingly high humidity like in a plastic baggy with sterilized sphagnum as the substrate.


I agree completly with your statement but what I'm wondering is how the shipping of the actual culture is affecting the plants. Most companied that do tissue culture commercially harden the plants before shipping them. Even companied that sell tissue culture jars of orchids recommend either really quick shipping or picking them up locally.

I beleive the trip accross the big blue is whats causing the issue not the aclimation afterwards.

Len


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Yes, I agree with the both of you. Jeff, i had bad luck doing it completely submergent, but the high humidity and fairly sterile environment seemed to work better than any of them.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Here is a nice big Crypt nurii mother plant that I pulled out last night. Sorry for the terrible lighting...


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

I'll post some pics tommorrow but I just acquired a large patch of keei and a uenoi for my terrarium. I've also rescaped my aquarium so from left to right I have usteriana x walkeri, hudoroi, green affinis, undulata, normal nurri, keei, purpurea, red mattalic affinis, ideii and in the middle of the tank is a nice clump of tropica. I can now officially call this a crypt cube.

Len


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

Hcancino said:


> How is this doing?


Just saw your question. That thing is currently hibernating. It completely melted down to a tiny rhizome and has barely made any movement in ages. Chad's Flamingo is doing much better.


----------



## saddletramp (May 19, 2012)

*Is this the spot?*

Have I finally found the A Crypt Hangout? Or, Is there another site where Crypt keepers lurk on a more regular basis?
At present am trying to reestablish a long gone Crypt collection. Currently, I have nothing of a constructive nature to contribute to any thread. I apologize for that. 
Currently time is spent getting all this newly available substrate, lighting and other new-fangled stuff down pat and developing a system. For sure, in haste, there will be changes along the way.
As good as the Crypts are, it appears that their keepers are better. The few of you I have interfaced with so far, have been very helpful. Thanks to you who have been kind enough to help with questions, plants, etc.
I do have some good camera equipment. Hopefully I will be able to contribute in some small way with anything I can offer.
Please let me know where I should be hanging out in this forum and what I can do to help the hobby.
Thanks to all in advance, Bill Reichert


----------



## rs79 (Jul 25, 2007)

There used to be a crypts mailing list but it died and by then forums such as this popped up and it didn't seem worth fixing. These flourished until a couple of years ago when Facebook became ubiquitous, I'm not really sure there's a Crypt group there although there are planted tank groups. There's maybe half a dozen planted tank web fora, most have a crypt section.

Jan's Crypts Pages really are the nexus of all things Crypt. He's our spiritual leader ;-)

http://crypts.home.xs4all.nl/Cryptocoryne/index.html

Read every page on there and read all the blogs he references in his links section and you'll have a pretty good lay of the land. There's maybe 60 new plants that nobody is really sure what they are - around 2004, 2005, for some reason Cryptmania went crazy and there was a flood of exploration, photos and plant material going around and they still haven't sort out a tiny fraction of is yet.

20 years ago it was a big deal to even see potiderifolia. 15 years ago one guy could grow nurii in a tank, everybody else failed. Things are different now, there's over 100 species of Crypts and 60 more that are either different looking verions of existig species or new species.


----------



## Unikorn (Jun 14, 2012)

Subscribed! This thread is totally inspiring.


----------



## roznalos (Aug 18, 2008)

I have a bunch of rares but don't remember the names. I'm 200 miles away from home so when I get back, I may post a list in here and some pictures.


----------



## ADJAquariums (Jul 5, 2012)

wow, and i though Wendtii bronze was cool... Holy cow


----------



## aronson (May 2, 2005)

Some time back I used to get a regular email from a fellow in Brooklyn, NY who sold aquatic plants including a wide variety of crypts. Does anyone here know who this person is and if he's still running his list?

Fellow Cryptogeek,
Adam


----------



## saddletramp (May 19, 2012)

Gordon Richards


----------

